# Transobturator Tape Procedure



## kimwinkle

Can someone help me?   I am just getting into billing urology procedures and am a little confused on the transobturator tape procedure for stress urinary incontinence.  Is this different from a sling procedure?   Is there a different code for this than the  sling procedure (57288). I even wondered if I should use the unlisted code.   Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Billington

We use 57288 at our office (ASC's) as well for the tvt tape/mesh.


----------



## kimwinkle

thanks.   I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something.


----------



## LTibbetts

I went through the same research last week on a certain chart and i came up with the same procedure code as well...57288...I really thought I could code for more but no such luck


----------

